# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  اجتماع مجلس الشوري ومجلس الادارة(حصري اون لاين)

## africanu

*%



%



%



%


كمـــا عودتكم اون لاين ان تكونوا في قلب الاحداث المريخية فقد كانت اليوم حاضرة في الاجتماع

المهم الذي انتهي قبل قليل بين مجلس الشوري والادارة واليكم مقرارات الاجتماع

· اجتماع ثنائي بين مجلس الادارة و ومجلس الشوري بالنادي
· تمت مناقشة اهمية المرحلة القادمة وضرورة الاستقرار الاداري لانجاز المهام 
· خلص اللقاء الى دعم مجلس الشوري للفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي
· كما طالب الاجتماع باستمرار المجلس حتى نهاية الدورة 
· اعتبار الوالي في استراحة محارب يعود بعدها الى مواصلة عطائه وعدم
اعتماد استقالته
· الغاء الجمعية العمومية المقررة في شهر ديسمبر ومخاطبة المفوض 
بذلك
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكوووووووووور ياحبيب وكروجر قالوا علي شنو
حيتعاقدوا معاهوا ولا رايح مع نهاية الدوري
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله أكبر  . . . الله أكبر
صفوه بمعنى الكلمه . . . قرارات قوية وحاسمة
ورد على كل الذين راهنوا على الخلافات الكبيرة بين كيانات الأسرة المريخية
مشكوووور حبيبنا أفريكانو للأخبار الجميلة المفرحة !!
*

----------


## yassirali66

*مشكور افريكانو...
استراحه المحارب لم يتم تحديد زمن لها؟
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

مشكوووووووووور ياحبيب وكروجر قالوا علي شنو
حيتعاقدوا معاهوا ولا رايح مع نهاية الدوري



 
تسلم ياحبيب

استمرارية كروجر او عدم استمراره شأن خاص بمجلس الادارة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

الله أكبر . . . الله أكبر
صفوه بمعنى الكلمه . . . قرارات قوية وحاسمة
ورد على كل الذين راهنوا على الخلافات الكبيرة بين كيانات الأسرة المريخية
مشكوووور حبيبنا أفريكانو للأخبار الجميلة المفرحة !!



 
متشعلقوووون ياقلب

نحمد الله ان هناك رجال بمعني كلمة رجال يحملون سودان المريخ في حدقات العيون

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

مشكور افريكانو...
استراحه المحارب لم يتم تحديد زمن لها؟



 
تســــــــــــلم حبيبنا ياسر

المحـــــــــــارب هو من يختار زمن عودته ومايحمد للوالي ان ابتعاده عن رئاسة النادي

لايعني ابتعاده عن سودان المريخ
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*قلب يا أفريكانو........
صفوه..........
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تسلم يا افريكانو على الاخبار الحصرية 

دائما فى الموعد 

لا عدمناك يا غالى 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

قلب يا أفريكانو........
صفوه..........



مبدعنــــــــا الغالي اياس تسلم لينا ياحبيب 

وفي انتظار جديد ابداعك

تخريمــــة:-

الكركدي الابيض ماتعمل نايم
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

تسلم يا افريكانو على الاخبار الحصرية 

دائما فى الموعد 

لا عدمناك يا غالى 



حبيبنــــــــــــــا ميدو1 

ربنا يوفق كُبــــــــار المريخ دائماً في لم الشمل المريخي وقيادة السفينة 

الي بر الامــــــــــــان
*

----------


## الصفوى

*لك التحيه حصريكانو وانت دائما تضعنا
فى موقع الحدث لك الشكر الجزيل
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مشكور يا ملك
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

لك التحيه حصريكانو وانت دائما تضعنا
فى موقع الحدث لك الشكر الجزيل



 
حباب ناس الرياض

حبـــــــــــاب الصفوي

تســــــــلم ياقلب
*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*مشكور ابو الحصريات على الاخبار 
*

----------


## comndan

*ربنا يلم الشمل كمان وكمان 



بس الوالي ما ظاهر في الصور؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

مشكور يا ملك



 
الشكر ليكــــــــــم انتم صفوة شعب السودان

تسلم حبيبـــــred ـــــــنا
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد خيرى
					

مشكور ابو الحصريات على الاخبار 



ود خيـــــــري 

حبابك ياقلب وشاكر مرورك الكريم
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة comndan
					

ربنا يلم الشمل كمان وكمان 



بس الوالي ما ظاهر في الصور؟؟؟؟



 
ربنــــــــــا يسمع منك يـــــــcomndanــــــــــا

اجتمع نفر كريم من مجلس الشوري مع الوالي قبل اجتماع اليوم

واجتماع اليوم نتيجة لجتماع المجلس مع الوالي
*

----------


## ابو راما

*شكرا حبيبنا النجمة
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*صفوة فعلا
وسيستمر كروجر
وباذن الله العام القادم حق المريخ
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*تسلم يا علاء والله ريحت بالنا
وقلنا خلاص انفجر الوضع
لكن الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات

*

----------


## عمر صالح

*الله  عليكم  يا  مريخاب  ..قبيل  قلت  ان  فى  الصمت  كلاما ..
*

----------


## jafaros

*إن شاء الله يعود الوالي لكن أعتقد إن عودته مرهونة بتحقيق بطولتي الدوري والكاس
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*جميل والله مثل هذه اللقاءات ،،هنا نشعر بأن الكيان مترابط والامر شورى،ولا خاب من أستشار...
مشكور علاء.
*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*مجلس الشورى ومجلس المريخ لو حقيقة دايرين مصلحة المريخ كان يجابوا لينا على السؤال
 ماهى اسباب تنحى السيد جمال الوالى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وكلمة استراحة محارب دى ما خاشة راسى ومن المفترض من المجلسين اعطاء الوالى الضوء الاخضر لتكوين المجلس بالصورة التى يراها هو والتى تهيىء له جوا مناسبا للعمل لكن ان نترك اطهر ريئس نادى فى تاريخ السودان ليتنحى هذا لايليق بالصفوة  
وما معنى استراحة محارب وهل السيد الوالى كان محرد محارب فى المريخ لا والف لا الوالى كان كل شىء فى القلعة الحمراء كان القائد العام والمطلق وعندما يتنحى القائد العام لابد ان تكون هنالك اسباب جوهرية حالت بينه واداء مهامه على المجلسين كشف هذه الاسباب ومعالجتها حتى يعود الوالى لقلعته التى لولاه لماكانت قلعة يتحدث بها الركبان
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*تسلم يا صاحب الروائع والله يفرحك كما تسعدنا 
 وما قصرت والله ينصر انصار الزعيم
*

----------


## aaddil

*الاخ الاستاذ  افريكانو , ربنا يديك العافية والفي نيتك , جد اخبار سارة جدا , وهي تؤكد  بلا شك  مكانة  وقدرات  الصفوة  الكبار  واستلهامهم  لنبض جمهور الصفوة  العريض  في  قراراتهم التاريخية , كما  تدل  علي  سمو قامة  وتفهم الاخوة اعضاء  المجلس , فقط , وكما زكر  الاخ الغسينابي  نتظر ان تشهد  الايام القليلة القادمة التعاقد  مع  المستر  كروجر  وطاقمه المعاون  لفترة  لا تقل  عن  العامين , وبمشيئة المولي  لن    يصمد  فريق  امام  الزعيم  في  الموسم المقبل , سواء  محليا  وقاريا ,,
وعشت  يا  مريخ  موفور  القيم          عالي  الهمة  خفاق  العلم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*مشكور يا أفريكانو على هذا المجهود المقدر ..
حصرية نقل حيثيات وصور هذا الاجتماع لمنبر أولاين يعتبر تميز كتميز وروعة القرارات التي أصدرها مجلس الشورى في هذا الاجتماع ..


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا افريكانو على الاخبار المطمئنه على مستقبل الزعيم 
بس فى حاجه ما مفهومة تعاين لصور كباراتنا تطمئن لكن تطالع الصحافة المريخية تخاف 
با رب وحد كلمتنا ومسعانا وابعد صحافتنا عن الخطأ فى حق الزعيم
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اخبار زى العسل الوالى حبيبي الغالى
                        	*

----------

